# Bangui,Central African Republic



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Bangui is the capital of and the largest city in the Central African Republic. The majority of the population of the Central African Republic lives in the western parts of the country, near Bangui. Though located within Ombella-M'Poko prefecture, it is an independent commune, and thus politically independent of the surrounding prefecture.

Area
– Total	67 km2 (26 sq mi)

Elevation	369 m (1,211 ft)
Population (2006)
– Total	622,771
– Density	9,295.1/km2 (24,074.2/sq mi)


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Map*


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Bangui*


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Bangui*


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Bangui by :StormShadow( all pic )*


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Bangui*


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Bangui*


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Bangui*


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Bangui*


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Bangui*


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

looks quite boring, not many people on the streets


----------



## Northern Sudanese (Mar 10, 2012)

A nation which is not a troublemaker in the region, god bless them! i love central africa 
republic, a peaceful nation. greetings from your neighbours in (North) Sudan


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

interesting place...


----------



## Northern Sudanese (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Northern Sudanese (Mar 10, 2012)

On african standards, its not that bad of a city , they do have some nice looking buildings^^ :cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Whats there to see in Bangui?


----------



## Northern Sudanese (Mar 10, 2012)

sebvill said:


> Whats there to see in Bangui?


well most cities haven't got really something to ''see''. only a few have some famous monuments but what all cities have in common is that they have buildings , streets , residentials , people and so on.......

For Bangui, say when you go to any city , what you want to see? Bangui is the capital of the central africa republic (CAR) , if you go there you go and get to know their culture, food , lifestyle! say your going Paris , exclude the eifel tower and some other monuments, what makes you want to go to paris? its because you want to have some new experience, get to know the culture there ect....

every country in this world has its own type of beauty:cheers:


----------

